# Okay Dad...



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awww he is too cute in his scarf! I just love the look on his face, I think he deserves an extra treat tonight 

EDIT: I just noticed he has a white tuxedo bib...so cute!! I've never noticed that before


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great model. My boys could use one of those up here. Not looking for that last trip outside with -10F


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That is one beautiful pup.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sir Woodrow looks very distinguished waiting for Pop to get the lead out.....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> What a great model. My boys could use one of those up here. Not looking for that last trip outside with -10F


Ouch...we're currently at 30 degree's up here and I thought we had it bad...guess I'll have to rethink that. 

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Sir Woodrow looks very distinguished waiting for Pop to get the lead out.....


Thank you Alan...Woody may look very distinguished but Pop sure doesn't...I'm all wrapped up like frosty the snowman. It's that 20 mph north wind with below freezing temps that slows me down. Woody will be in the first body of water we come to just to make dad feel foolish about being cold.

Pete


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

What a great photo! Woody looks adorable in that scarf, and what a patient boy he is! Santa brought Mr. Toby some booties, but he refuses to wear them.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Thank you Alan...Woody may look very distinguished but Pop sure doesn't...I'm all wrapped up like frosty the snowman. It's that 20 mph north wind with below freezing temps that slows me down. Woody will be in the first body of water we come to just to make dad feel foolish about being cold.
> 
> Pete


Pete
When it dips below freezing here in Georgia I look like someone from the far north up in Canada.  I hope Woody is easy on ya.....

Al


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

HE sure looks dapper!!
It's 12 degrees here in the Chicago Suburbs!!
It hurts going out!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> What a great photo! Woody looks adorable in that scarf, and what a patient boy he is! Santa brought Mr. Toby some booties, but he refuses to wear them.


Thank you. I gave up on the booties...at my age and with my back I have a tough enough time putting on my own booties. I just try and keep the foot pad hair as short as possible. Hopefully Toby gets used to them as they really do help with the snow accumulation. 

Pete


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Woody looks very spiffy for his outing. He will attract even more admirers if that is possible.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Woody is looking very spiffy in his tartan scarf.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He looks so handsome,it was 12,on our walk today.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

AlanK said:


> Pete
> When it dips below freezing here in Georgia I look like someone from the far north up in Canada.


Now just what are you implying there, Al? I'll have you know we only look like Goodyear Blimps for 8 months of the year!  :curtain:



FeatherRiverSam said:


> Thank you. I gave up on the booties...at my age and with my back I have a tough enough time putting on my own booties. I just try and keep the foot pad hair as short as possible. Hopefully Toby gets used to them as they really do help with the snow accumulation.
> Pete


I hope your back improves soon, Pete. I doubt Toby will get used to the booties. He seems to hate the feel and I'd swear he's embarrassed by them. Sigh. I, err ... Santa should have known better. My Bridge boy Rusty hated them, too. I think I'm stuck clipping the pad fur.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm totally convinced that he dressed himself. He's so adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> Now just what are you implying there, Al? I'll have you know we only look like Goodyear Blimps for 8 months of the year!  :curtain:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your back improves soon, Pete. I doubt Toby will get used to the booties. He seems to hate the feel and I'd swear he's embarrassed by them. Sigh. I, err ... Santa should have known better. My Bridge boy Rusty hated them, too. I think I'm stuck clipping the pad fur.


If we could only come up with a non-stickey SNOW!!! Or perhaps we can breed a golden with fur that doesn't adhere to the snow!!! We'll have to add this to that other thread.

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I'm totally convinced that he dressed himself. He's so adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


No...I'll admit it...I did it...but that's about as far as I'll go when it comes to dressing up ones dog.

Pete


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He's a very handsome boy! I love the white markings and his scarf! I think our high was 25 degrees today, with a bit of a wind....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

_*goldensrbest; He looks so handsome,it was 12,on our walk today.
*_
*
Tobysmomma; Now just what are you implying there, Al? I'll have you know we only look like Goodyear Blimps for 8 months of the year!
*

We should be posting pictures of the owners...what they look like on these cold winter walks...

Pete


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pete, that is a great image.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> We should be posting pictures of the owners...what they look like on these cold winter walks...
> 
> Pete


Ooooooh, that's potentially very scary. LOL! Speaking entirely personally, I think on the whole our Goldens are much better looking! :


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice shot,Pete.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> No...I'll admit it...I did it...but that's about as far as I'll go when it comes to dressing up ones dog.
> 
> Pete


Jordan wants to know what you are just trying to say here...Pete ???:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Awww that's a great picture! Did he actually keep the scarf on?

I have to say I feel like such a wuss when I posted about my heater dying on NYE. It got down to the 40s here overnight but I know that is no big deal to so many people. I think the problem was I just wasn't prepared--mentally or supply-wise--for it. I kind of like going out and tramping around in the cold--as long there's a warm house waiting for me at the end of the trip! . And although e dogs didn't seem too bothered, I think they feel that way too.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Jordan wants to know what you are just trying to say here...Pete ???:


I guess what I'm trying to say Susan Marie is you & Jordan can pull it off but it's just not a guy thing...a ball cap is okay and maybe a beer can but if I dressed my dog up like that we'd have to find a new place to live.

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> Jordan wants to know what you are just trying to say here...Pete ???:


I love that pic! Is that a present on Jordans head?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

OutWest said:


> Awww that's a great picture! Did he actually keep the scarf on?
> 
> I have to say I feel like such a wuss when I posted about my heater dying on NYE. It got down to the 40s here overnight but I know that is no big deal to so many people. I think the problem was I just wasn't prepared--mentally or supply-wise--for it. I kind of like going out and tramping around in the cold--as long there's a warm house waiting for me at the end of the trip! . And although e dogs didn't seem too bothered, I think they feel that way too.


He didn't actually get out the door with it...god knows he didn't need it and I did.

I don't think you're a wuss...cold is cold. Unless I'm winter camping in the snow I want to be nice and warm and even then I want to be nice and warm. A house temp in the 40's isn't much fun, I don't care how many dogs you have. Hopefully you've got that furnace fixed and the house heated.

Pete


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Pete,

He's such a handsome, gorgeous boy. And lucky to have you for a dad too


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

LOVE this picture!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a great pic, Pete! Love the scarf. I actually have one just like it which I'll probably give to Renny. He and Woody could be twins!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great thread, sorry I missed this yesterday. Ya'll were on a roll.

Woody looks handsome as always, hope you two enjyed your walk. 

I'm cold just thinking about your temps. Keep in mind, anything below 70 is considered cold here on the Coast.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Ouch...we're currently at 30 degree's up here and I thought we had it bad...guess I'll have to rethink that.
> Pete


Beautiful shot Pete, well done, love it..!!!.
While you guys are shivering, we're cooking, maybe swap a little bit of heat for cold...

Today, in the shade, outside my home..!!!. WOW...  :doh:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

soxOZ said:


> Beautiful shot Pete, well done, love it..!!!.
> While you guys are shivering, we're cooking, maybe swap a little bit of heat for cold...
> 
> Today, in the shade, outside my home..!!!. WOW...  :doh:


Thanks Wally...this morning we're at 15 degree's F...if I had to choose think I'd opt for the colder climate...that kind of heat can be a real bear! Try and stay cool my friend.

Pete


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So I am imagining how handsome Woody would look in a flannel coat like this...and how warm he would be.:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Awwwwww, so handsome!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> So I am imagining how handsome Woody would look in a flannel coat like this...and how warm he would be.:


I don't think it'd match his scarf Susan Marie and he really does want to look his very best for his secret crush Jordan.   

Pete


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

What a beautiful boy...I love his scarf  Your place looks so inviting and cozy Pete! I bet it's so nice relaxing by the fire.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love his ears


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great shot, I love that wanting look, let's GO! I also find that keeping the paws trimmed, especially between the pads solves the snowball problem best, nothing to cling to.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I don't think it'd match his scarf Susan Marie and he really does want to look his very best for his secret crush Jordan.
> 
> Pete


Don't let Tito find out about this !!!!
:


----------

